

Updating Our Terms and Policies - hartror
https://www.facebook.com/about/terms-updates/?ref=notif&notif_t=data_policy_notice

======
pbhjpbhj
I dropped the current version and the update into Kdiff3 [is there a good
online diff viewing tool?].

There are some interesting changes, some very subtle. One is the move from
"data use policy" to just "data policy".

Another subtle change that probably alters the scope quite considerably is the
alteration of "content" to include stuff you "provide" and not just things you
purposefully post.

There are several places, eg Safety > Promotions, where the entirety of the
rules have been moved to another document which is included by reference (in
this case via the "Pages Guidelines"). Apparently, TIL:

>"3\. Promotions may be administered on Pages or within apps on Facebook.
Personal Timelines must not be used to administer promotions (ex: “share on
your Timeline to enter” or “share on your friend's Timeline to get additional
entries” is not permitted)." //

This seems to be lots of FB promotions work - "like and share to enter".

------
aceperry
What's new? Facebook has changed their policies so often, that I don't even
bother. In fact I don't use Facebook much because they keep changing so much
that I get this sneaking suspicion they are slipping in something nefarious
and hoping that you won't notice. It's like the auto insurance companies. I
keep getting thick envelopes in the mail about changes in my policy every few
months. I don't know why that's necessary, but they keep doing it. ???

